# Removed rims from snowblower. Now right side won’t go back on



## Wingzcup (Nov 27, 2019)

I removed both rims from my Craftsman snowblower 9 hp 24 inch because they were flat 
I went to install them and the right side holes don’t line up to put the pin in. It’s like the shaft moved to the left a bit. Please help!!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Are you sure you have the correct wheels on the original side they came off of?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That's very possible, as many drive axles will shift left and right slightly. 

Many times, they are positioned with spacers or washers usually, up against the brass bushing or bearing in the frame housing.

I am also wondering if you possibly have the tires switched, not that it would normally matter, but maybe one hub is machined slightly off?


----------



## Wingzcup (Nov 27, 2019)

I’m sure they on the proper side. Tires are rotation marked.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Turn them 180 degrees and see what happens (rotate them so what was on top is now bottom). I've see where the holes weren't 'exactly' true. Rate but it does happen.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Try pushing the axle from the other side if there is space between the other wheel and the blower body.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Grunt said:


> Try pushing the axle from the other side if there is space between the other wheel and the blower body.



*+1 on moving the axle. *


----------



## Wingzcup (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks for the tips. I will try in the morning and update.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

If the above recommendations don't work, pull the bottom cover, you may have to re align one of the gears to a key way, if the axle shifted enough.


----------



## Wingzcup (Nov 27, 2019)

Tried the above recommendations. No go. I think I have to remove the bottom cover to see if it is aligned.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, drop the cover and see what is going on … something is evidently binding the axle I would say?


----------



## Wingzcup (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi. I have the cover off. What key should be aligned?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Look for something that might be binding the axle in a way that prevents you from getting the rims on properly … Also try reversing the rims, or maybe some washers were moved around.

Putting wheels back on after repairing them should not be an issue. Something had to shift?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Wingzcup said:


> Hi. I have the cover off. What key should be aligned?


Is there any witness marks on any of the shafts, like a gear was once there? Can you post a picture so we can maybe advise you as to what may be out of position.


----------



## Wingzcup (Nov 27, 2019)

Here is a pic. You can see the gap on the right side. Looks like gear on right has moved toward the left.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Cant tell much from those pictures, but if the left wheel is on proper, and you are in the service position (hopefully emptied gas tank), you should be able to determine why that axle is not positioning it self properly in order to put on the right tire …. ???


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

See if you can bang the axle over being careful you do not peen it. In some machines there are round serrated washers on the axle on the inside next to the body. You can move these over, on most they are on the outside.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Is any of the axle sticking out on the right side? The sprocket has a thru bolt, so it has to be in the correct position. Better pic's would help. Are you sure the axle didn't break off the end, from looking at the pictures?


----------



## Wingzcup (Nov 27, 2019)

I’ll get better pictures later today. Thank you for everybody’s help.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

What ever happened with this. OP is MIA?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would imagine he is back up and running, or unable to return to posting … ?


----------

